# New member - hello!



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone - what a great forum, glad I found it. My name is Nic and my husband Steve and I are about to start our first cycle of ICSI. We started trying for a baby around 5 years ago and had some tests after a year of trying. At that point, we discovered that my husband had a zero sperm count! Thankfully, after a course of antibiotics, his count increased slightly and we were assessed as suitable for ICSI at IVF Wales. We were on the NHS waiting list for about a year and a half, and during that time, we decided to throw ourselves into other activities like travelling and tried to keep a positive mental attitude. I even learned to play drums! It was only when we reached the top of the waiting list 2 years ago that we realised we weren't actually ready to have kids and the clinic kindly agreed to suspend us for a little while. 2 years and three fantastic travelling holidays later, we decided to look into it again (2 months ago) and are really pleased that we are still at the top of the waiting list. We had our treatment planning meeting with Louise at the clinic last week and I'm due to start my deregulating injections on Christmas Eve! I'm booked in for my egg-removal on 1st Feb. At that meeting, we also discovered that my AMH level is 37 and so there are some concerns about overstimulating but I'm trying to not get too worried about it.

The main hurdle for me has been my extreme needle-phobia! I've suffered with it for the past 13 years following a nasty experience, and have had all sorts of treatment for it including cognitive-behavioural therapy and hypnosis. How ironic that I need IVF! Having my pretreatment blood tests a few weeks ago was a bit of an ordeal to say the least! I managed to psych myself up for it (after listening to my Paul McKenna CDs every night for 2 weeks!  ) but they had to send me down to the Phlebotomist at the last minute due to a problem with a patient at the clinic. That sent me into a bit of a spin, but the nurses were lovely and I managed to get it done!

If anything is likely to get me over my needle phobia, I'm assuming ICSI will!   Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome nic im sure you will find everyone really friendly and helpful.  i hope you manage to overcome your needle phobia enough to get through the tx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya tricky 

I'm relatively new here, too.. currently on my 2ww from my 1st IVF-split-ICSI [ already gone bananas with the waiting!  ] I say my 1st' - I hope it's my 1 and only! 

Good luck, bute.. you've got plenty of time to prepare, though be warned.. the time is going to fly by for you very soon!

Laura Xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome nic   you have come to right place for support ...best of luck for your treatment


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome Nic. 
I too was (and still am a bit!) needle phobic - but you get through it..... Kara has done some fab jabbing videos - so first step for me was watching those. I have come a long way since my posts of a year ago .  
Any questions - fire away.... and someone will have the answer 
Good luck for your treatment.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya Nic and welcome to FF

you will find loads of great advice and support and also read some strange things too lol

sounds like you had a great time while waiting for your treatment


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi nic and welcome.

good luck with your tx and any questions just ask away.

i had a needle phobia before needing icsi, had avoided needles for 15 years. now i can just cope with them. you will be fine.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hi nic
nice to meet you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Nic

Welcome to the tread, hope you find it of help.  Any problems just ask, and I'm sure someone will be able to help you.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there Nic, welcome and good luck. I know that it is easy said, but try not to worry about the needles. Just think of the end result and once you have done it once you will see that they hurt less than you think!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hi nic welcome i hoping to start icsi some time after dec. gd luck with it all


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Nic, just to say hi and nice to meet you. The girls on here are brilliant and will be able to answer any questions or just keep you company going bonkers  
I'm sure you will come to terms with the needles, I wasn't "phobic" before starting but there was still a fair mental block to get over before you can actually stick it in lol, maybe your husband could do them for you without you looking? I found ice helped to numb the skin so you can't feel the needle going in.
i'll probably be starting jabs around the xmas period too so will look forward to keeping you company
Good luck hun 

xxx Marie


----------

